# ماذا تعرف عن الشامبو وانواعه



## سنين ضايعه (1 أغسطس 2008)

​ 


الشامبو هو أحد المنظفات الحديثة والذي حلّ محلّ الصابون في الاستحمام خاصة لما له من أثر لطيف على الجسم والشعر نظراً لطبيعة محلوله المعتدل الأثر ولرغوته الوفيرة ولعدم تأثر قوته التنظيفية بنوعية المياه المستعملة وخاصة العسرة منهاحيث أن أملاح الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم الموجودة في المياه العسرة ليس لها أثر سلبي عليه ولا تسبب ترسبه كما تفعل في الصابون، كما أنه يذوب ويرغي في المياه الباردة والساخنة على السواء، ولا يسبب تغير وزوال لون الشعر المصبوغ. ويعتبر الشامبو محلولاً مائياً لبعض المنظفات الصناعية الأنيونية أوالأمفوتيرية أومزيجهما، أوالكاتيونية، أو الأنيونية مع اللاأنيونية، أو الكاتيونية مع اللاأنيوينية.
وتتراوح نسبة المواد المنظفة الفعّالة هذه عادة من 10-30% حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة والسعر المرغوب للشامبو المنتج.​وقد وجد أنّ إضافة نسبة من ملح الطعام من 1-5% تسبب زيادة لزوجة الشامبو بشكل ملحوظ ولهذا لا تؤخذ لزوجة الشامبو مقياساً لجودته فكم من شامبو لزج جداً تكون نسبة المواد المنظفة الفعّالة فيه قليلة مع نسبة عالية من ملح كلور الصوديوم.
ويضاف للشامبو عادة بعض المواد الحافظة لمنع فساده وتحلله ونمو البكتريا فيه فيما لو خزن لفترة طويلة والتي من أهمها الفورمول، وحمض البنزوئيك وأملاحه. بالإضافة للمواد المحسنة والعطور والصباغ ومزيلات الدهن ومثبتات الدهن والمواد الطبية الصيدلانية وغيرها.
ويقسم الشامبو عادة حسب طبيعة مادته المنظفة إلى:​1-شامبو أنيوني حيث تكون المادة الفعّالة فيه ملح لوريل كبريتات أو ملح لوريل إيتر كبريتات أو مزيج منهما.
2-شامبو أمفوتيري.
3-شامبو مختلط من مواد منظفة أنيونية وأمفوتيرية.​4-شامبو كاتيوني حيث تكون المادة الفعّالة فيه أحد مركبات الأمونيوم الرباعية العضوية.
5-شامبو كاتيوني وأمفوتيري.
6-شامبو كاتيوني ولاتشردي.​ونلاحظ عدم جواز مزج المنظفات الأنيونية مع المنظفات الكاتيونية في تركيبة شامبو ما لأنّهما من شحنتين مختلفتين وتعطل كل منهما عمل الآخرى.
كما يقسم الشامبو حسب طبيعته الفيزيائية وقوامه إلى:
1-شامبو شفّاف.
2-شامبو مستحلب.
3-شامبو كريمي القوام.
4-شامبو جلاتيني القوام.
5-شامبو صدفي. 
6-شامبو زيتي.
وهو يقسم حسب المواد المضافة إليه إلى:
1- شامبو بالبروتين كالليستين وصفار البيض وغيره.
2-شامبو بالفيتامينات وخاصة الفيتامينf .
3-شامبو بالأعشاب.
4-شامبو بالليمون.
5-شامبو بخلاصة الحشائش والأعشاب.
6-شامبو بالفواكه.
7-شامبو بالزيت والدهن كاللانولين وغيره.
8-شامبو بالقطران والكبريت.
9-شامبو حمضي كإضافة حمض السالسيليك وغيره إليه.
وهناك تقسيم آخر وهو المتعارف عليه حيث يقسم الشامبو إلى أنواع عديدة حسب إستعمالاته:
1-شامبو للشعر الطبيعي:
تضاف لهذا الشامبو عادة خلاصة صفارالبيض أو الليستيـــــن أوبعــــــض ​الخلاصات العشبية وذلك لتقوية الشعر وتغذية بصلاته بالإضافة إلى ألكينول أميد للحموض الدسمة.
2-شامبوللشعر الجاف:​حيث يضاف لهذا الشامبو بعض الزيوت والدهون الصناعية أو الطبيعة مثل دهن الصوف (اللانولين) كما يضاف إليه أيضاً مادة ألكينول أميد للحموض الدسمة.
3-شامبو الشعر الدهني:​ويكتفى عادة بالمادة المنظفة الفعّالة فيه مع العطر والصباغ بدون إضافة مواد ملينة أو مطرية كما في شامبو الشعر الجاف وشامبو الشعر الطبيعي، ويفضل إدخال المواد المنظفة الأمفوتيرية فيه بنسبة عالية لأنها تساعد على جفاف الشعر من الدهن لفترة أطول ولكن إذا كان الشعر شديد الدهن فينصح بإضافة خلاصة القطران لهذا النوع من الشامبو أو إضافة مركب ثلاثي إيتانول أمين.
4-شامبو الأطفال وذوي البشرة الحسّاسة:​يصنع هذا الشامبو من مركبات منظفة خاصة لطيفة الأثر لا تسبب أي أثر في عيون أو بشرة الأطفال الناعمة مما يجعل الحمّام متعة للطفل حيث لا يبكي كما يفعل حين يستحم بالصابون أوالشامبو العادي. ومن أهم هذه المركبات الملح المغنزيومي لكبريتات اللوريل.
ويفضل في هذا النوع من الشامبو أيضاً عدم إضافة المواد الملونة كما يجب استعمال أقل كمية ممكنة من العطر لأنّ محلول الصباغ أو العطر قد يسبب الألم والتحسس في عين الطفل وبشرته.


5-الشامبو الطبّي:​وهو الذي تضاف إليه بعض المواد الطبية والصيدلانية لمعالجة بعض الأمراض الجلدية ومن أهم أنواعه:
آ-شامبو ضد القشرة : حيث يضاف لهذا النوع من الشامبو بعض كباريت أشباه المعادن النادرة وأهمها كبريت السلينيوم إلاّ أنه لأثره السام -وخاصة على الأغشية المخاطية حيث لايجب أن يصيب العين أو يدخل محلوله إلى الأنف أو الفم- تمّ استبداله بمواد حديثة أفضل فعاّلية بإزالة القشرة وعديمة الضرر فيما لو مسّت العين والأغشية المخاطية والفم ومن أهم هذه المركبات:
1-مركب التوتياء لمادة ثيون هيدروكسي بيريدين الذي يتكون من حلقتين بيريديتين متصلتين بذرتي كبريت وذرة توتياء.
2-مادة أحادي إيتانول أميد لحمض أونديكيلينيك التي وجد أنّ لها أثراً كبيراً في القضاء على الفطور من نوع بيتيروسبورم المسببة للقشرة.
ب-شامبو بالفيتامينات أو الخلاصات العشبية لمعالجة بعض أنواع الشعر.​ج-شامبو بخلاصة القطران الكحولية أو الألكيتول أو الكبريت أو الفينول أوحمض السالسيليك أو كلور البنزول لمعالجة بعض الأمراض والفطور الجلدية والأكزيما والجرب.
6-شامبو صباغ الشعر: ​حيث تضاف بعض المواد الصباغية أو الحنّاء لهذا النوع من الشامبو، فعند غسل الشعرفيه وترك رغوته على الشعر فترة من الزمن ثمّ غسل الشعر بالماء لإزالة رغوة الشامبو وآثاره نرى أنّ الشعر قد انصبغ بالصباغ المطلوب.
7-شامبو البانيو: يضاف لماء البانيو عند غمر الجسم فيه ويجب أن تتوفر فيه الرغوة الوفيرة والعطور الطيبة كما يمكن أن نضيف إليه خلاصة البابونج الطبيعية أو الصناعية حيث تسبب هذه المادة إحمرار الجلد وتنشيط الدورة الدموية في الشعيرات تحت الجلد تماماً كما يفعل كيس الحمّام البلدي في إزالة الأوساخ وإحمرار الجلد وتنشيط دورته الدموية.

8-شامبو تصفيف الشعر:​ويستعمل هذا النوع من الشامبو عادة في آخر مرحلة من الاستحمام - وذلك بعد الاستحمام بنوع الشامبو المناسب للشعر- حيث يدلك الشعر به ويفرك لكي يتخلل الشعر، ويترك هناك فترة من الزمن (5-10 دقائق)، وبعد شطفه وتمشيطه يصبح الشعر ليناً طرياً ويأخذ شكل التسريحة المرغوبة.



​من إعداد: 
الكيميائي طارق اسماعيل الكاخيا​​


----------



## احمد الاسدي (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اشكرك على جهدك اخي الكريم


----------



## الإدلبي (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## samihsoud (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز 
وتحية لأسماعيل كاخيا (وبسام الجداع)
سميح 
Toronto- Canada


----------



## safa aldin (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رانيا محمد امين (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع خصوصاً انه يهم النساء ..
لكن عندي سؤال ماتكلمت عن الشامبو الذي تستخدمه المحجبات والذي قد يمنع تساقط الشعر ؟؟؟


----------



## عسولى (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات , بس لدي سؤال بخصوص المادة الفعّالة ( ملح لوريل كبريتات أو ملح لوريل إيتر كبريتات),هل لديك أي معلومة عن خطورة استخدامهما ؟لأن هناك من يقول أنها مواد مسرطنة,
وهل هناك فرق (من حيث الrisk) بين ( ملح لوريل كبريتات أو ملح لوريل إيتر كبريتات),وبين مركبات الأمونيوم الرباعية العضوية؟


----------



## وضاحة (9 أغسطس 2008)

thank you dear


----------



## بن بوبكر (27 أغسطس 2008)

يااخي عالم الكيمياء ياريت لو تفيدني بوصفات في العصائرمشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## رشاد النقيب (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى عالم الكمياء


----------



## طالب علم صغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة لكن ممكن تشرح كيفية اضافة البيض اوخلاصته للشامبو


----------



## volcaniquo (31 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## snowman (31 أغسطس 2009)

فى البداية كل عام وانت بخير وجميع المنتسبين لهذا المنتدى مشكور جدا" على المعلومات وان تخصصى هندسة غذائية


----------

